# Space and Universe



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Centaurus A / NGC 5128 / Caldwell 77 by Terry Robison, on Flickr
The sun&#x27;s rays glisten over the Atlantic Ocean by NASA Johnson, on Flickr
Wet Whirl by Antony Eley, on Flickr
Antares and Friends by Steve Peters, on Flickr
Foto en el lago by Carlos Izquierdo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Milky Way over San Fins by Alfredo Madrigal, on Flickr
A Prayer for the Fallen by duartesol, on Flickr
An Arc of Lunar Craters by Ralph Smyth, on Flickr
A Prayer for the Fallen by duartesol, on Flickr
Waiting for the Milky Way ..., Esperando para la Vía Láctea...On Explore by Jörg Kaftan, on Flickr
Alabama Hills Panorama by Kenneth Brandon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Messier 81 and Messier 82 by Dark Arts Astrophotography, on Flickr
Milkyway Arch Over Temple of Sun by Shi Yu, on Flickr
Leo-Triplet by Konstantinos Tsekas, on Flickr
Triangulum Galaxy by Konstantinos Tsekas, on Flickr
NGC 6888 - Crescent Nebula Area by Konstantinos Tsekas, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Jupiter’s Racing Stripes by NASA&#x27;s Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr
Willunga Bow by Michael Waterhouse, on Flickr
Arabian Night by skypointer, on Flickr
Blue Moon by Shamini, on Flickr
Wadi Rum Milky Way by Enrique González, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_18_9683_1f2k by Gerd Pfluegler, on Flickr
Twilight Milky Way by Eric and Bry, on Flickr
Galactic Beacon by Jim Patterson, on Flickr

Pinwheel Galaxy (M101) by Andrea Ferri, on Flickr
Cradle by Alexey Zhulin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Milky Way Panorama on the Coast of Maine by Adam Woodworth, on Flickr
Day Marker at Night by Andrew Campbell, on Flickr
Widefield Milkyway Mosaic by Deepanshu Arora, on Flickr
Milky Way Stitch Panorama 2 by Gabriele Tulao, on Flickr
M106 mai 2020 by alain tamas, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IC1398-ASI1600MC_Megrez72_30x4min_20200531 by frankastro, on Flickr

Gabriela Mistral Nebula by Ben Jackson, on Flickr
Milchstrasse über dem Altkönig bzw. Frankfurt by J K, on Flickr
Cradle by Alexey Zhulin, on Flickr
The Light and The Dark by Courtney Meier, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

After a long wait… by Doug Ingram, on Flickr
Daytime Waxing moon. (In Explore) by pete beard, on Flickr
Putia by Giorgi Marco, on Flickr
Other Worlds by European Southern Observatory, on Flickr
Jupiter - PJ6-128 by Kevin Gill, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Milky Way at Goomalling, Western Australia by Trevor Dobson, on Flickr
_DSC7066_DxO by Rick, on Flickr
The Omega Nebula by AstroBackyard, on Flickr
Textures by Eric and Bry, on Flickr
IC 5070 - Pelican Nebula / Pelikannebel by Jean-Marie Will, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Uttakleiv night by Ivan Pedretti, on Flickr
Stairway to heaven by Alan Tunnicliffe, on Flickr
Cosmic wave by Papayankee33, on Flickr
Lagoon Nebula region by Giuseppe Donatiello, on Flickr
Kempten MilkyWay 2 by Cédric Lauber, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Under the Stars by Laith Soaadi, on Flickr
Iris Nebula by JoAnn McDonald, on Flickr
Milkyway over Barrenjoey Lighthouse by Cornelia Schulz, on Flickr
Le volcan lacté by Cédric Lauber, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Phonenix. For America by niggyl, on Flickr
Mimas - October 26 2007 by Kevin Gill, on Flickr
Craters and Shadows by Geoff Henson, on Flickr
KERMARIO CARNAC by franck besrest, on Flickr
M17 (Work In Progress (?)) by Antoine Grelin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tramuntana on The road!!!! by marilena matas, on Flickr
Crescent Nebula in narrowband by Juan Ignacio jimenez, on Flickr
Moondance by Mike MacKinven, on Flickr
Die Mummelsee Nixe by Benjamin Sum, on Flickr
ic 1396 procesado 2020FB by Raul Villaverde, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NGC 5907 #Explored by Peter Goodhew, on Flickr
The Big Cheese by Brad Spiess, on Flickr
The Light and The Dark by Courtney Meier, on Flickr
Starry Starry Night...Now I Understand (In Explorer May 2020) by G. Lamar, on Flickr
Centaurus A, NGC5128 in LRHaGB by Tom Fowler, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Early Riser... Badwater Basin Milky Way, Death Valley, California by Jason Frye, on Flickr
Fenceline by Steve Rengers, on Flickr
Trona Pinnacles under the MW by Anthony Restar, on Flickr
NGC2835 In the constellation Hydra at a distance of 35 Million light years. Taken from Suburbia. by Mark Sansom, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rosette Nebula by Graham Green, on Flickr
ngc4567_20200424 by Cristina Cellini, on Flickr
Time will tear us apart by Marcus Klotz, on Flickr
Full Strawberry Moon + penumbral lunar eclipse 2020 June 5 - 6 by Amith Anuradha, on Flickr
The Witch&#x27;s Broom Nebula(NGC 6960) by __ Lrenz Bustillo __, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Holidays missed... by Kerriemeister, on Flickr
Devil&#x27;s Tower Close Encounters by skabbardhb, on Flickr
Victoria Falls by Charlie Hastings, on Flickr
Veil by Ralph Ford, on Flickr
Light it Up by Michael Siebold, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Matusalén. by Roberto_48, on Flickr
Partial Solar Eclipse 2020, in Taipei, Taiwan by Yueh-Hua Lee, on Flickr
M16 - The Eagle Nebula by Dark Arts Astrophotography, on Flickr
Vía Láctea desde el Cap de Formentor by Victor Onieva, on Flickr
The Dark Horse and Rho Ophiuchi. by David McGarvey, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A cubierto by Paco Fuentes Vicario, on Flickr
M 51 - Whirlpool galaxy by Christian Gloor, on Flickr
Milky Way at Dowerin, Western Australia by Trevor Dobson, on Flickr
Ngân Hà by Ngọc Sơn, on Flickr
The Final Frontier by William McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hubble Sees Cosmic Flapping ‘Bat Shadow’ by NASA Goddard Space Flight Center, on Flickr
Narrows by Dave Soldano, on Flickr
Milky Way at 4 am, looking south by Tom Wilberding, on Flickr
IC 1396 wide-field by Robin Onderka, on Flickr
M8-M20 region by Giuseppe Donatiello, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Watchman by Michael Ver Sprill, on Flickr
Dark Nebula in the Sagittarius Star Cloud by Terry Robison, on Flickr
Arbol Seco by Alfredo Ruiz, on Flickr
Happy cows at the Chli Aubrig [explored] by Lukas Schlagenhauf, on Flickr
Purple Milk by Larry Whiting, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Messier 8 and Messier 20 Nebula Field by Scott MacNeill, on Flickr
Milky Way and a Flash by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr
Way to the stars by Melanie Martinu, on Flickr
Shaniko at Night by Eric Steele, on Flickr
D5S_2738-Edit-Edit by Harry Collins, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dark horse Nebula by Robert McKendrick, on Flickr
Unnamed nebula in the large Sadr nebula complex by Manuel Huss, on Flickr
M16 &quot;Pillars of Creation&quot; by Juan Filas, on Flickr
La tomba misteriosa by Daniele Marongiu, on Flickr
Revisiting Fayette by The Charliecam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Local Milky way by Rémi FERRIERI, on Flickr
Moon, Palus Somni, Mare Crisium, 2 Luglio 2020 by Ennio Rainaldi, on Flickr
NASA Checks Out SLS Core Stage Avionics for Artemis I Mission by NASA&#x27;s Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr
GPS III Space Vehicle 03 Mission by Official SpaceX Photos, on Flickr
Via Lactea by JOSE EMILIO GOMEZ, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Comet NEOWISE by Aaron Collier, on Flickr
2020-07-09_02-18-12 by Yannick Schmidt, on Flickr
JTNP Monolith and Juniper by Ryan Luna, on Flickr
Comet NEOWISE by Michael Karrer, on Flickr
Comete-neowise-+-noctiluque-08-07-2020-16-9e by Emmanuel Paoly, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Milky Setting above the New Norcia Hotel, Western Australia by Trevor Dobson, on Flickr
Full Buck Moon......... by Keven Law, on Flickr
Messier 90 by Carsten Frenzl, on Flickr
Our Home @Três Picos National Park, Teresópolis, Brazil by Rafa Bahiense, on Flickr
Comet Neowise &amp; Noctilucent Clouds by Brian Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Twilight Milky Way and Barnacle Covered Rocks by Adam Woodworth, on Flickr
Desert Stars, Borj Baramane, Morocco (Just before lockdown). by Richard Murrin, on Flickr
Comet Neowise by James Marvin Phelps, on Flickr
Große Staufläche im Brackvenn by Clemens Gilles, on Flickr
Comet Neowise over Lough Ree by John Coveney, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCksaygJg6z/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCnN3DusThH/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCvaz2bMgt6/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCvv1FHhShi/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCtcib_Azoq/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Comet C/2020 F3 (NEOWISE) by __ Lrenz Bustillo __, on Flickr
Comet Neowise over little Sandstone Mountain by Thomas Eckhardt, on Flickr
Comet Neowise by Pieter Vuylsteke, on Flickr
Comet Neowise over little Sandstone Mountain by Thomas Eckhardt, on Flickr
Comète Neowise C-2020 F3 - 18 juillet 2020 by ÇhяḯṧtÖρнε яÅΜÕṧ, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Comet NEOWISE_071720_A by Northern_Nights, on Flickr
IC4628 BI-Colour with RGB Stars by Terry Robison, on Flickr
Cygnus region of the Milky way by Andrew Thomas, on Flickr
ISS (9 of 12) by Rick, on Flickr
Astro overdose by Modes Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CC3hJM6pBeE/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

M 101 April 2020 by Tim Trentadue, on Flickr
Neowise by Xiao Yang, on Flickr
Antares_Complex by Rémi FERRIERI, on Flickr
Cometa Neowise 2020 by Ana María Jiménez Sánchez, on Flickr
Comet NEOWISE at 85mm by Jeff Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Karijini by Ian McCamley, on Flickr
NEOWISE IN THE NEW MEXICO DESERT by Bob Fugate, on Flickr
Milky Way by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr
The Comet C/2020 F3 (NEOWISE) by __ Lrenz Bustillo __, on Flickr
IC4628 BI-Colour with RGB Stars by Terry Robison, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cygnus region of the Milky way by Andrew Thomas, on Flickr
Astro overdose by Modes Rodríguez, on Flickr
milky way from moncenisio (mont cenis) by mario forcherio, on Flickr
Senza titolo1completa.12 by Paola Cincotti, on Flickr
Milky Way by Bea, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDBjmOlsu_y/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDCEBVPsdS8/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDAJAX_BLRD/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDJTaq3jMVH/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDKYSnpgAio/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/-u-mHxBGjw/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Jupiter - PJ28-39 by Kevin Gill, on Flickr
Jupiter - PJ28-21/22 - Detail Map by Kevin Gill, on Flickr
Rings over Santa Clarita, CA by Kevin Gill, on Flickr
Saturn - nIR False Color - March 28 2014 by Kevin Gill, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDgmrEwHYM3/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDgmrEwHYM3/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBqZ6VjjaIn/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B5ITBEwgKH1/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Portal by Henry Liu, on Flickr
Comet NEOWISE Passing by Globular Clusters M53 and NGC5053 by Transient Astronomer, on Flickr
Tulip Nebula by Jeremy Jonkman, on Flickr
Senza titolo.12 by Paola Cincotti, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDufogxHk7T/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDvEJkaADFs/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDu4a-hJOy2/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CC_RO6mDHuT/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCi570sBt4v/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDGk_H2DVnG/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CD6UoqJBqGm/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CD4eVSNl_FX/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CD5uReRjeQU/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NGC 2336 by Judy Schmidt, on Flickr
August Nights - San Rafael Swell by Robert McKendrick, on Flickr
Chinook Lake Alberta by kencrebbin, on Flickr
Barnard&#x27;s E Nebula in Aquila by Andreas Schnabel, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Jupiter - PJ27-42 by Kevin Gill, on Flickr
Jupiter - PJ27-35 by Kevin Gill, on Flickr
Jupiter - April 11 2020 by Kevin Gill, on Flickr
Jupiter - PJ28-46 by Kevin Gill, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

GALAXIE D&#x27;ANDROMEDE (M31) by François BOUTTIN, on Flickr
2020_08_15_5DMk4_22230c by Doug&#x27;s Graphics, on Flickr
Grand Tetons by Eric and Bry, on Flickr
Bales in the night by Gyula Toth, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEFVGUIjzKT/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CELwCGboh56/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEKtXXanW7t/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hubble Hooks a Supernova Host Galaxy by NASA&#x27;s Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr
Tree and Neowise (bad photoshop composite) by Mark Hunter, on Flickr
Dreams of old church by Alexey Vymyatnin, on Flickr
Milky Way and the Trans-Canada Highway by Frank Lemire, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Double Cluster in Perseus by Giuseppe Donatiello, on Flickr
Startrails with reflections by james c. (vancouver bc), on Flickr
Lone Tree by Matt Daugherty, on Flickr
Milky Way by Great and Small Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CETk89dsJSI/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CESN7FMH2Gn/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CESJgD2DTIv/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Louro mount by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr
Hochwechsel Kapelle by Markus K., on Flickr
Roburent by samuel yonnet, on Flickr
Lake Louise and Milky Way by itspoots, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEb_XpXJvgh/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEcZ_rHp6ei/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEbD0IUsXpR/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Three Galaxies. Three Planets by Doug Ingram, on Flickr
M8, The Lagoon Nebula by CajunAstro, on Flickr
✨ Reaching for the Stars 🌟 by Kevin, on Flickr
Night in the South : the old cemetery by HERVE JAKUBOWICZ, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEj7FtDhNHB/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEjV8n2i9Tt/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEjrzzLhTjR/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A Piece of Paradise [Explored] by skypointer, on Flickr
milky way under a smoky sky by Lori Hibbett, on Flickr
Iglesia de las Salinas by Frasco Ramos &quot;Unicido&quot;, on Flickr
Falling for Forsyth by Michael Carl, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Galactic Bromo 2 by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr
Dark Nebula LDN881 in Hα-SII/OIII/OIII+rgb by Jose Carballada, on Flickr
M16 Eagle Nebula by Leonardo Orazi, on Flickr
A home on the range under the stars by CaptDanger, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEp2Aq6hZna/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEqyVGSAeYJ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEoyvTQlaFO/


----------



## sky_boy (Sep 16, 2018)

Yellow Fever said:


> The sun&#x27;s glint beams across the English Channel and the North Sea by NASA Johnson, on Flickr
> Lake Baikal in Russia by NASA Johnson, on Flickr
> A waning gibbous Moon above the Pacific Ocean by NASA Johnson, on Flickr


Amazing


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Is the Earth like an atom within the universe?










Atom is the smallest possible part of a matter. How small it is?

If you put ten million atoms in a row, that will make one millimeter. A bundle of one million atoms can easily go through the hole of injection syringe needle. To understand it better, A glass of water contains more number of atoms than the number of glasses of water, an ocean contains.

Now, look at the above photo. That is how the universe looks. Innumerable dots of light. Those dots are called galaxies and are actually spiral shaped. A galaxy is a group of billion stars. At the bottom right corner, you can see the galaxy Milkyway. We live inside this galaxy.

Now, look at the white arrow that shows the yellow circle. All the stars you see in the sky, are inside that yellow circle. Our solar system is located inside the yellow circle. Compare to these, our solar system is so small that it is invisible in this photo.

If you compare the universe with an ocean - The galaxies are like bubbles in the universe. We have seen a very small part (yellow circle) of a single bubble (Milkyway).

In this comparison, our solar system could be compared with an atom. To the universe, our Earth is smaller than an atom. Our Earth is nothing.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Earth swallowed a Mars-sized planet named Theia. The indigestion from that collision resulted in the moon.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Jupiter 

Like our sun, its a big ball of hydrogen.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Milky Ways & Thunderstorms


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The closest distance we reached to the Sun is 10.5 million kilometres on 29 April 2021 with the Parker Solar Probe. This probe was launched by NASA in 2018 with the mission of making observations of the outer corona of the Sun. It will approach to within 9.86 solar radii (6.9 million km) from the center of the Sun, and by 2025 will travel, at closest approach, as fast as 690,000 km/h, or 0.064% the speed of light


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*One of The Largest Comets Ever Seen is Headed Our Way*
BY IGNAT










A comet so massive that it was initially misidentified as a dwarf planet is on its way in from the outer Solar System.
There’s no need to be concerned; C/2014 UN271 (Bernardinelli-Bernstein), as the comet is known, will pass just outside Saturn’s orbit. However, its large size and close proximity will provide a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to study a pristine object from the Oort Cloud and learn more about the formation of the Solar System.
“We have the privilege of having discovered perhaps the largest comet ever seen – or at least larger than any well-studied one – and caught it early enough for people to watch it evolve as it approaches and warms up,” co-discoverer and astronomer Gary Bernstein from the University of Pennsylvania said earlier this year.
“It has not visited the Solar System in more than 3 million years.”










The outer Solar System is, for the most part, a mysterious place. It’s very far away, very dark, and the objects in it are quite small, so seeing what’s out there beyond Neptune’s orbit is difficult.

We have a general idea of the architecture of that region of space, with the Kuiper Belt made up of small icy bodies and the Oort Cloud at much greater distances, but the specifics are more difficult to drill down into.

However, we’re learning more from an unexpected source: the Dark Energy Survey (DES), which took place between August 2013 and January 2019.

It pored over the southern sky in infrared and near-infrared for the course of several hundred nights, studying objects such as supernovae and galaxy clusters to try to calculate the acceleration of the Universe’s expansion, which is thought to be influenced by dark energy.

The depth, breadth, and precision of the survey proved to be excellent for identifying objects in the outer Solar System, beyond Neptune’s orbit at around 30 astronomical units from the Sun. Earlier this year, a group of astronomers announced the discovery of 461 previously unknown objects in the outer Solar System in DES data.

C/2014 UN271 was one of those objects discovered by Bernstein and fellow University of Pennsylvania astronomer Pedro Bernardinelli (Bernardinelli-Bernstein). They and their colleagues have now provided a more detailed description of the comet in a preprint paper accepted for publication in The Astrophysical Journal Letters.









One of The Largest Comets Ever Seen is Headed Our Way the best Astronomy blog for facts about the universe from IloveTheUniverse- I Love The Universe


A comet so massive that it was initially misidentified as a dwarf planet is on its way in from the outer Solar System




ilovetheuniverse.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What will happen to the Sun as its life begins to come to an end?

According to several sources, most astronomers predict the Sun's luminosity will increase by about 6% every billion years. This is because as the sun gets older and starts to burn the remainder of its fuel, it gets brighter, and the brighter it gets the hotter it gets. This increase isn’t as small as it seems. It’s thought that Earth will be inhospitable to life in about 1.1 billion years. The planet will be too hot. Eventually even the water, including oceans, lakes and rivers will simply disappear.

A little while later, perhaps 5 or 6 billion years from now, the sun will swell up to a red giant, swallowing Mercury, Venus and perhaps even Earth. The Sun will become huge. This happens when the Sun runs out of hydrogen in its core. I created a graphic of the Sun’s red giant phase below. My graphics editor was The Gimp.

The Sun will gradually shed its outer layers as a diffuse cloud called a planetary nebula. Eventually, only about 20% of the initial mass will remain and the dying star we once called the Sun will spend the rest of its days cooling and shrinking. In fact, it will shrink down until it’s only a few thousand miles in diameter
.
At that stage it will be a white dwarf. It will be a stable object due to the inward pull of gravity being balanced by the electrons in its core. Although very tiny now compared to what it was, the Sun will still give out light and be bright enough to cause sharp edged shadows on what remains of the scorched Earth.

Over many billions of years the Sun will radiate its remaining heat into the coldness of space until the point where it will just sit in space as a cold dark mass known as a black dwarf.
Since the gravity of the black dwarf will only be 20% of what it was before it became a planetary nebula, it’s possible Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus and Neptune might drift out into space as rogue planets.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China’s Mars team celebrating. Note that they are very young, average age are 30–35.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Russian Film Crew Blasts Off As ‘The Challenge’ Set To Become First Feature To Shoot In Outer Space*










Russia has always prided itself on being first for a number of space exploration milestones, and today it can count itself as the first country to launch a film crew into space.

This morning at 1.55am PT, actor Yulia Peresild, director Klim Shipenko and veteran Russian cosmonaut Anton Shkaplerov blasted off to the International Space Station in a Russian Soyuz spacecraft where Shipenko and Pereslid will be filming segments for _The Challenge_. Russia’s Channel One broadcasted the launch today and offered livestreams in multiple languages across its platforms.

The project will be the first feature film shot in outer space, beating Tom Cruise and Elon Musk’s upcoming $200M action adventure with NASA and Space X, which has director Doug Liman at the helm.









Russian Film Crew Blasts Off As ‘The Challenge’ Set To Become First Feature To Shoot In Outer Space


Russia has always prided itself on being first for a number of space exploration milestones, and today it can count itself as the first country to launch a film crew into space. This morning at 1.5…




deadline.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Europa… One of Jupiter's moons.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

How much do scientists really know about the universe?

The size of the observable universe is about 14 billion years, and using the value of density gives you a mass (dark and luminous matter) of about 3 x 1055 g, which is roughly 25 billion galaxies the size of the Milky Way.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The small black dot is the mercury passing in front of the Sun. ©NASA


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A typical red giant would be over 320 million kilometers in diameter - more than large enough to contain the sun, plus the orbits of Mercury, Venus and Earth.
The largest star we think we know about, Stephenson 2–18, is roughly 16 light hours across - easily big enough to hold all the planetary objects out to Pluto and beyond.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

How big is the area in the Sun's core where fusion is actually occurring?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Charon, the moon of Pluto*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

At the press conference, Lin Xiqiang, China Manned Space Agency Deputy Director, announced that the Shenzhou-13 manned spacecraft is set to launch at 00:23 on October 16, Beijing time. The flight crew is composed of astronauts Zhai Zhigang, Wang Yaping and Ye Guangfu, with Zhai serving as commander.

Astronaut Wang Yaping previously carried out the Shenzhou-10 manned spaceflight mission. She was also once rated as a second-class pilot of China’s Air Force with 1567 flight hours. In May 2010, she was selected as the year’s second batch of astronauts in China. In March 2012, Wang was selected as a backup astronaut for the Shenzhou-9 spaceflight mission. In June 2013, she carried out a Shenzhou-10 spaceflight mission, and in December 2019, Wang was selected for the Shenzhou-13 mission crew. She will be the first female astronaut to carry out extravehicular activities.

Astronaut Zhai Zhigang is China’s first citizen to carry out a spacewalk, and who flew into space on the Shenzhou-7 spacecraft, while astronaut Ye Guangfu is set to make his first flight this time.

At present, the Long March 2F remote 13 rocket carrying out this launch mission is being filled with propellant.









China's Shenzhou-13 Spaceflight Mission to Launch on October 16, Wang Yaping to Become China's First Female Astronaut to Carry Out Extravehicular Activities - Pandaily


A press conference on China's Shenzhou-13 spaceflight mission was held at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center on Thursday afternoon, unveiling information about the crew for this space station mission.




pandaily.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Neptune. It is is dark, cold, and very windy. It's the last of the planets in our solar system. It's more than 30 times as far from the Sun as Earth is.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Andromeda Galaxy will one day collide with the Milky Way. Is the Milky Way heading for Andromeda, or is Andromeda chasing us?

No chasing, just a gradual slow crash that takes billions of years. It is like a merger. Big boys becoming one big boy.










Andromeda is still believed to be bigger and have many more stars than the Milky Way--possibly because it swallowed up a bunch of smaller galaxies--but it has slightly less dark matter.

It sounds almost like something out of a science-fiction movie: two giant barred spiral galaxies on a collision course with each other. In a movie, there would be aliens and planets crashing together in mighty cataclysm. In reality, however, galaxies colliding provide hauntingly beautiful visions of warped galaxies, mingling stars, and a fantastic orbital dance.

As it turns out, our own galaxy is involved in collisions right now, although with tiny dwarf galaxies.

The Main Event

But, there's a big event in the far future: the meeting and mingling of the Milky Way and the Andromeda galaxies are going to happen. It's a future fate that none of us will live to see, but thousands of generations from now, our great-great-great-great grandchildren will live through the titanic experience.

And, they will experience the process that has occurred for billions of years as other galaxies have merged to form ever-larger galaxies! The result of this galaxy cannibalization will be a giant elliptical galaxy with hundreds of billions of stars.

WHEN???

Given their current velocity and direction through space, the two galaxies will meet in about 4 billion years. In about 3.75 billion years, they will have gotten close enough together that the Andromeda galaxy will virtually fill the night sky.

The Milky Way will be visibly warped by the gravitational pull of the approaching galaxy.

The result of the collision and cannibalization will create a giant elliptical galaxy. In fact, researchers hypothesize that all giant elliptical galaxies are the result of mergers of spiral galaxies (or in this case, barred spiral galaxies). So, such a galactic dance may be part of the cosmic scheme of things.

The Local Group Party

As it turns out, another galaxy or two might get into the act. The nearby Triangulum Galaxy is the third largest galaxy (behind the Milky Way and Andromeda) in our Local Group. That's a group of at least 54 galaxies that gravitationally interact in this region of the universe. Triangulum Galaxy is actually a satellite of Andromeda.

Since it's bound to its neighbor by mutual gravity there's a pretty good chance that it will get dragged into the Milky Way first. It is more likely, however, that the Triangulum will be absorbed by the Andromeda/Milky Way merged galaxy at some later point.

The Effects

The effects of a giant galaxy merger on our little bitty solar system are not entirely clear. Much of what happens to our far-flung galactic neighborhood depends on how the Milky Way and Andromeda collide.

It's possible there will be little effect on us and our home world. Or, things could get very interesting for our descendants in the far future as the galaxies spiral through their lengthy gravitational dance.

Simply because the Milky Way is merging with another galaxy does not mean that the planetary systems within it are in much danger. In fact, the Milky Way is currently absorbing three other, much smaller galaxies and so far, there's been no evidence of planets being affected. However, the jury's still out, since planets are tough to detect from a distance. Most of the galaxies being "eaten up" likely have few (if any planets), since they are metal poor (and planets need heavier elements to form).

The Scenario

The most likely scenario is that we will be flung into some new part of the new galaxy. However, because of the relatively large distance between stars in the galaxies (and the fact that we are nowhere near the galactic center), it's unlikely that there would be some catastrophic collision between our Sun (or Earth) and some other object.

The Sun, however, will find a new orbit around the core of the newly formed galaxy. Some scenarios suggest that the Sun and Earth could get flung out of the galaxy altogether, to wander the depths of intergalactic space. It's not a very comforting thought.

The More the Merrier

It also turns out that two more galaxies, the Magellanic clouds, could become part of our home galaxy as well. The difference, really, is only the scale of the galaxy we are merging with, and Andromeda is quite large and massive. The Magellanics and the other dwarf galaxies are relatively small in comparison. Still, the combination of several galaxies merging in a billion-year-spree is tantalizing.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the force that causes stars to collapse?
Gravity.
And because the other answers didn't really gave much details, I'm gonna explain things a little more in depth.
This is our sun…








A nuclear furnace, that is ~333,000 times more massive than the Earth, and it's 109 times bigger in size than the Earth.
Our sun and every star in the known universe, they exist under a delicate balance.
The nuclear fusion in the star wants to blow it apart, but its mass wants to collapse it. Those two opposing forces are then locked in a delicate balance, and it's that balance that keeps the star working and shining.
But eventually, the star will spend all of its fuel for nuclear fusion. And when the process stops then mass and gravity win, and the core of the star starts to compress.
Depending on the mass of the star, you then get three different outcomes…

White Dwarf









There's no more nuclear fusion happening. It only shines because of the heat generated due to atomic friction.
But even that will end some day, until it becomes a Black Dwarf. Which is just a White Dwarf, only it emits no visible light whatsoever.
This is the ultimate fate of our sun.
Also that what made up most of the sun mass, will them be compressed into something close to the size of the Earth.









Neutron Star
With stars more massive than our sun, their mass compresses even further than with a White Dwarf, and you get two types of neutron stars:
(1) Pulsar








(2) Magnetar








They're are even smaller than a White Dwarf, but their mass is far superior.

Black Hole
This represents full collapse.
Where with White Dwarfs protons, neutrons and electrons still exist separately, and where with neutron stars you only have neutrons because the mass is so great that protons and electrons fuse together…
With a Black Hole even neutrons fuse, and you get a celestial body with a theoretical singularity, that is the true Black Hole. The blackness is just the absolute field of the theoretical singularity, where everything that enters it doesn't come out.
Quoting astrophysicist Dr Hakeem Oluseyi… “Black Holes are gravity gone absolute"








And the best and easiest way to detect Black Holes, considering we can't actually see them, it's when they're feeding on matter.








So… why gravity?! Gravity because the more mass you have in one point, the more the gravitational field of the object.
Just being on the surface of a white dwarf, you'd feel a gravity over 100,000 times the gravity of the Earth.
Well… “Feel” is kinda erroneous, seeing you'd die way before you got to the surface.
Now imagine a neutron star, which surface gravity is over 100 billion times the surface gravity of the Earth.
The more the mass you have compressed in smaller sizes, the bigger the gravitational pull of that object.
Gravity is funny that way, but also deadly that way.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

For most of the planets, their axis of rotation isn’t far off the plane of the solar system. For example, Earth’s is 23 degrees off the solar plane.

Uranus is, by contrast, lying on its side, a fully 97 degrees off the plane of the solar system

On the other hand, Venus is pretty much upside down - it rotates in the “wrong” direction relative to six of the eight others.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the central core of a black hole called?
The central core of a black hole could be referred to as a wormhole or an Einstein-Rosen Bridge:








Another possibility is that it is a portal of Nothingness allowing for the passage of a spacecraft at FTL speeds, warp 10 and beyond:








In conclusion: it would be difficult to maintain a space of Nothingness in our universe, for it would eventually fill in with the Higgs Field. But yet these portals are necessary if humanity is to survive when our solar system dies out.
And yes, FTL may be possible but not by current concepts of the warping of space, but by simply getting rid of it, see below:






George Davros
· Aug 8
What is the next big breakthrough in science that once seemed impossible?
The greatest breakthrough ever, would be Faster Than Light Travel, or FTL for short. And of course by all accounts of rational


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

In the raisin bread model, each raisin (galaxy) is sitting still in its own dough (space). It is not moving, relative to the dough around it. The dough extends beyond the visibility of any single raisin, and may even be infinite.
As the dough expands, each galaxy moves away from the others. But none of them think they themselves are moving! Instead, it is the dough (space) itself that is expanding.
As it does so, the dough gets fluffier, i.e. less dense. So then there are now voids created in between the galaxies. These voids do, indeed, grow with time.
But there is not some single huge void in the middle of anything. There are instead many growing voids in various places where there happens to be very few raisins, and the density of the dough is low.
And you must always remember, no galaxy thinks it is moving! So when you say galaxies are “moving away from each other”, understand exactly what this means — it doesn’t mean some galaxies have gotten a huge kick and are moving through space at high velocity. Instead, the “moving away from each other” refers to the relative speed that each galaxy measures with respect to other galaxies, owing to the expansion of space in between. This is a different way to think about motion, but it is crucial for understanding how cosmic expansion works.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Venus rotates in the opposite direction that Earth does. This means that on Venus the Sun rises in the west and sets in the east. Venus also spins very slowly only once every 243 Earth days.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the saddest truth about life?
People think they are way more important than they are.
Earth could blow up tomorrow and the universe wouldn’t even notice.
We are so tiny and inconsequential in the universe, it’s not even funny.
For example, look at these pictures.
Now look at Earth:








Now look at Earth compared to Jupiter and Saturn… pretty wild








but then you compare it to the sun and Earth is a speck of dust








And you're thinking “the sun is pretty impressive though” -- actually it’s not. Compare it to these other stars in the Milky Way galaxy….








Just for good measure let’s see how big Arcturus in the picture above (that dwarfs our sun) looks compared to some bigger stars in the Milky Way








Antares must be a gigantic impressive whopper of a star then right? Let’s look at it in the Milky Way… I bet it stands out!








Is the Milky Way an impressive galaxy?
Not really. There are trillions more in the Observable universe.
Humans like to think that we are important, but in the grand scale of things… we just aren’t.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Jupiter


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The CCCP's version of Space Shuttle


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The force of gravitation is the strongest bond between the earth and the moon. The Moon’s gravitation forces the Earth’s rotation to slow down and the Earth’s gravity forces the Moon’s orbit to expand.

The Moon begins to move away from the Earth at a rate of 3.78cm (1.48 inches) each year due to the tidal interaction between the Earth and the Moon. The moon is moving away from the earth at such a slow rate that it would take billions of years to see the earth without a moon.









Why Is The Moon Moving Away From Earth? Will The Earth Survive Without The Moon? - Space News


The Moon Moving Away from Earth and The Moon begins to move away from the Earth at a rate of 3.78cm (1.48 inches) each year due to the tidal interaction..




knovhov.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The perfect place and night to see stars


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The size of the space station, its as big as a football field


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Earth and Theia: not just one “Hit and Run” contact, but there was a second collision according to the latest analysis.

Given the high degree of similarity between Moon and Earth rocks and their chemical composition, Erik Asphaug et.al have reexamined the traditional (canonical) model of Moon formation and concluded that there must have been two collisions between Earth and Theia. The first would have been a violent crash at an impact angle ∼45°, and the second, from 100,000 to a million years later, a ‘softer’ one.
ShieldSquare Captcha


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Longest partial lunar eclipse of the CENTURY will take place tomorrow morning, making the moon appear red for around 3.5 hours, NASA says*

*North America will see 97 per cent of the moon turn reddish during the eclipse *
*The earliest stages of the eclipse will begin at 06:02 GMT (01:02 ET) tomorrow *
*The moon will then gradually become more obscured from 07:18 GMT (02:18 ET)*
*The eclipse will end at 10:47 GMT (05:47 ET), peak is at 09:02 GMT (04:02 ET)*
*It will barely be visible from the UK as the moon is setting before peak eclipse *
*The point of maximum eclipse is at 09:02 GMT, well after moonset in the UK*
For three and a half hours tomorrow morning, some parts of the world will see most of the moon change colour, turning red as it passes through the Earth's shadow.
This will be the longest partial lunar eclipse of the century, according to NASA, with the peak at 09:02 GMT (04:02 ET), when 97 per cent of the moon will be covered in shadow. 
It will be best viewed from North America, with Hawaii experiencing the full 97 per cent coverage, and much of the continent able to experience the entire event. 
During this time it will take on a reddish, rust colour, caused by light waves from the sun being filtered by Earth's atmosphere. 
Skywatchers in the UK won't get much of a show, with a small slither of the moon turning red from the start of the eclipse at 06:02 GMT until moonset at 07:24 GMT. 
According to the Royal Observatory, Greenwich, the partial eclipse will be 'barely visible in the UK' as it occurs when the moon is close to or below the horizon. 
This full moon is known as the 'beaver blood micro moon', as it coincides with Native American tribes setting beaver traps, and is at its furthest point from Earth. 









































Longest partial lunar eclipse of the CENTURY starts tomorrow morning


It will be best viewed from North America, with Hawaii experiencing the full 97 per cent coverage, and much of the continent able to experience the entire event.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What’s the difference between the speed of light and the speed the universe is expanding?

The main difference is that while the universe is expanding, gradually accelerating that expansion, the speed of light however it's not expanding.
The speed of light in a vacuum it's still 299,792,458 meters per second (m/s).
And as far as we can tell, it will always be that way.
Meaning that one day seeing all things on astronomical scales, are getting farther and farther away from one another, then the time will come when the only stars any sentient lifeform on this galaxy is going to see… Are the stars in the then merged Milly Way and Andromeda galaxy.
And that will happen because light from other galaxies, will not be capable of moving fast enough to compensate for the expansion of the universe.
One day all anyone in the merged galaxy is going to see, is this…A single galaxy in an ocean of darkness. 









Also light exists in the universe but it isn't the universe. The expansion is about the universe, and not the things in it.
The Earth is not going to get bigger, our solar system is not going to get bigger… Our galaxy size will only change when it collides with the Andromeda galaxy, in about 4.5 billion years from now.
















Space… The universe… Can expand faster than light. Our current most accepted model of the Big Bang, specifies despite being just a theory and not fact, that the universe went through a period of expansion that far exceed the speed of light.
So space can expand faster than the speed of light, but light in a vacuum can't move faster than light in a vacuum. Or so it seems more than established and proven.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

We can see the 4 planets closest to earth with our naked eyes on a dark clear sky and with the help of telescope we can observe the Uranus and Neptune as well.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Why is the Moon Moving Away from Earth? Will the Earth Survive without the Moon?*










*The moon moving away from Earth*
The force of gravitation is the strongest bond between the earth and the moon. The Moon’s gravitation forces the Earth’s rotation to slow down and the Earth’s gravity forces the Moon’s orbit to expand. The Moon begins to move away from the Earth at a rate of 3.78cm (1.48 inches) each year due to the tidal interaction between the Earth and the Moon. The moon is moving away from the earth at such a slow rate that it would take billions of years to see the earth without a moon.

*Why is the moon moving away from earth?*
The gravitational pull of the moon creates a tidal bulge in the earth’s oceans. The tidal bulge provides some power to the moon’s orbital motion, allowing it to push slightly away from the earth.

*What will happen to the Earth without moon & could we live without the moon?*

The moon has many impacts on the planet, and without it, the earth would undoubtedly become unstable.
We all know that, in the moonlight, we can see the figures at least as shadows, but if the moonlight goes out, we can’t see them at all. It’ll be similar to what we see if we shut our eyes.
The Earth’s rotation is slowed by the moon’s gravitational pull, and without it, the rotation speed of the earth will increase.
As a result of the increasing rotational speed of the earth in the absence of the moon, The days would be between six and twelve hours long, and a year would have over a thousand days.
The gravity of the Moon causes the tides on our planet to rise and fall. And without the moon, Low tides & High tides would be significantly lower.
The water would spread uniformly around the planet if there was no moon.
Strong winds will appear on the earth’s surface if there was no moon.









Why Is The Moon Moving Away From Earth? Will The Earth Survive Without The Moon? - Space News


The Moon Moving Away from Earth and The Moon begins to move away from the Earth at a rate of 3.78cm (1.48 inches) each year due to the tidal interaction..




knovhov.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What are some cool facts about the Universe?

Our solar system’s biggest mountain is on Mars.










Space has no atmosphere.
Sound cannot travel in space as there is no medium











The nearest star to earth is 4.2 light-years away.










A spoonful of a neutron star weighs about a billion-ton.










You can't cry on space, because your tears won't ever fall.










In 1977 we received a signal from deep space that lasted 72 seconds. We still don't know how or where it came from.










Saturn's rings are not solid. They are made up of bits of Ice. Dust and Rock.










A single day in planet Venus is longer than its year.
Venus takes 243 Earth days to rotate once on its axis. The planet's orbit around the Sun takes 225 Earth days.)











The Milky Way is a huge city of stars, so big that even at the speed of light, it would take 100,000 years to travel across it.










Black holes are so dense that even the light cannot escape.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Our own Milky Way is a spiral galaxy.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*NASA’s $1 Billion Jupiter Probe Just Sent Back Stunning New Photos Of Jupiter*

Monday 22, 2021
ScIence
57,582 Views




Traveling above Jupiter at more than 130,000 miles per hour, NASA’s $1 billion Juno probe took its ninth set of stunning flyby images on October 24. But the sun slipped between the giant planet and Earth for more than a week, blocking the spacecraft from beaming home its precious bounty of data.
Now that the conjunction is over, however, new raw image data from Juno’s ninth perijove — as the spacecraft’s high-speed flybys are called — has poured in. Researchers posted it all online on Tuesday, and a community of amateurs and professionals has been busily processing the data to yield colorful and stunning new pictures of Jupiter.










“Brand new Jupiter pics from @NASAJuno Perijove 09! What a blimmin’ gorgeous/diabolical planet,” Seán Doran, a UK-based graphic artist who regularly processes NASA images, tweeted on Tuesday. Below are some fresh, close-up images of Jupiter, along with other unbelievable views captured from earlier perijoves.
In the most recent flyby, as with the previous eight, Juno’s flyby started over Jupiter’s north pole.








The spacecraft then swept within a few thousand miles of the gas giant, capturing stunning high-resolution views of its cloud tops.









At its closest approach to Jupiter during each flyby, the robot briefly becomes the fastest human-made object in the solar system, reaching speeds of around 130,000 miles per hour. Then Juno flew back out into deep space, passing over Jupiter’s South Pole on its exit. Churning storms at the poles constantly change their appearance.









Researchers upload the raw data sent by the probe to the mission’s website.








There, enthusiasts take the drab, mostly gray image data and process it all into true-to-life color photos.








Many snapshots of Jupiter take on an artistic quality.








Others dazzle with their detail of the planet’s thick cloud bands and powerful storms. Jupiter is made up predominantly of hydrogen. The simple, basic gas, a prime ingredient on the sun, accounts for 90 percent of the atmosphere. Nearly 10 percent is composed of helium.









Some of the tempests are large enough to swallow planet Earth — or at least a good chunk of it.









The planet’s atmosphere is a turbulent mess of hydrogen and helium gases. The atmosphere of Jupiter is the largest planetary atmosphere in the Solar System. It is mostly made of molecular hydrogen and helium in roughly solar proportions; other chemical compounds are present only in small amounts and include methane, ammonia, hydrogen sulfide and water.








There are also traces of molecules like ammonia, methane, sulfur, and water, which give the clouds different colors and properties.








The mixture sometimes creates features that look like faces (as seen on the left in this image).








Other times, shining-white clouds fill up most of a band. With an average temperature of minus 234 degrees Fahrenheit (minus 145 degrees Celsius), Jupiter is frigid even in its warmest weather. Unlike Earth, whose temperature varies as one moves closer to or farther from the equator, Jupiter’s temperature depends more on height above the surface.








Many cloud bands have features called chevrons. These atmospheric disturbances blow at several hundreds of miles per hour and sometimes zig-zag through a band, or punch through into others.









In this older view of Jupiter, from Juno’s eighth perijove, two cloud bands battle for dominance — one of which contains a swirling storm many times larger than a hurricane on Earth.








The spacecraft will continue to document Jupiter for as long as NASA can keep it going. But not forever.








*Image Credit: NASA/JPL-Caltech/SwRI/MSSS/Gerald Eichstädt/Seán Doran*

*


https://www.beautyofplanet.com/nasas-1-billion-jupiter-probe-just-sent-back-stunning-new-photos-of-jupiter-4/?fbclid=IwAR2gkHLbQl4U9zjGXbAeTV0VDnFgLPFnkrDQmx5Q2FFoyJjIjwGk-pnemHI


*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Can you blow my mind with a space fact?

Here’s one that blew my mind not that long ago when I read about it. I wrote about this before. As an amateur astronomer who has been looking at the stars since I was a kid, I found this fact amazing.
My older sisters and I once found the Andromeda galaxy just above the constellation Andromeda. We were very excited to see that faint, fuzzy little patch of light that we figured was the whole Andromeda galaxy which is 2.5 million light years away from our own Milky Way galaxy. We had to look at it with averted vision to actually see it nicely. BUT, we were wrong. We were not looking at the whole Andromeda galaxy.
THAT was only the bright centre of the galaxy we were looking at, bright because the stars are densest in the centre of the galaxy. It has a cute name, the Galactic Bulge.
If your eyes could gather light like a time lapse camera, and the faintest stars would become much brighter then you could actually see them, the Andromeda galaxy would look like this is the night sky beside the moon. What my sisters and I were actually looking at was the centre, the rest of the galaxy was too dim to be seen.








Can you imagine seeing this sight in the night sky? It’s there, you just can’t see it, the stars are too dim.
Another astonishing thing is that the Andromeda galaxy and our Milky Way galaxy are barrelling toward each other at 250,000 MPH OR 402,336 KPH. In around 4.5 billion years, the two galaxies will collide with each other. Devastating? Not really. The stars in the galaxies are so distant, there will be few if any colliding stars. The galaxies will pass through each other however, gravity will pull them back together and the two galaxies will form a giant, elliptical galaxy.
When the two galaxies collide, the Solar System will be swept out three times farther from the galactic core than its current distance. They also predict a 12% chance that the Solar System will be ejected from the new galaxy sometime during the collision. Such an event would have no adverse effect on the system and the chances of any sort of disturbance to the Sun or planets themselves may be remote.
However, by that time, our sun would have gone through its red giant stage and would have already consumed Mercury and Venus. Earth will be very close but it’s water would have been boiled away long ago and Earth will be at that time devoid of all life. A crispy cinder would be all that is left of that majestic, life filled world.
Hang on to your hats. Our solar system located in the Orion arm of our own Milky Way galaxy which is 100,000 light years across and swirling around like a giant frisbee, travels at an average speed of 515,000 mph (828,000 km/h). Even at this rapid speed, the solar system would take about 230 million years to travel all the way around the Milky Way. That’s one hell of a merry go round ride!








Above. On a dark night far away from city lights, you can see a part of our own Milky Way galaxy. You are looking toward the centre of our galaxy where stars are the densest.








Our Milky Way Galaxy above showing where our solar system is located.
Okay, one more mind blow. The galaxies Andromeda and the Milky Way are actually now touching. Each galaxy has what is called a Galactic Halo, gas, dust and stray stars. It was discovered that the galactic halo of our galaxy and Andromeda stretch out a lot further than thought.
In other words, it’s the faint halos of the galaxies that indeed appear to have started to touch one another. Thus, in a manner of speaking, the collision between our two galaxies has already started.








Andromeda and our Milky Way on collision course.
When the galaxies do meet, it will make for a pretty sight from earth. On approach, the Andromeda galaxy will warp the band of the Milky Way across our sky. Eventually, the galaxies' cores will merge. However, by then, there will be no one on earth to see this sight.
It already has happened. Ten billion years ago another, smaller galaxy collided with our Milky Way. Again, stars did not smash into each other but the galaxies passed through each other like ghosts. In time, the smaller galaxy was pulled in and joined the Milky Way with new, alien stars and gas. And it happened again with a dwarf galaxy four billion years ago. So Andromeda will not be the first galaxy to collide with ours but it will be the largest. It’s 50% larger than our Milky Way.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the mass of a black hole with a 1 cm diameter?

Per the schwarzschild radius calculator, a black hole with a radius of 0.87 cm weighs as much as earth. So a black hole with 1 cm diameter will be lighter than the earth since its radius will be about 0.5 cm, about 3.366588274^24 or 3365882740000000000000000 kilos.
As an example, If you shrink the earth to the size of a peanut, it becomes a blackhole. Thats 6*10^24 Kgs, 6 followed by 24 zeroes, or 6 septillion kilos. A peanut measures about 2 cm.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Why do spaceships have to go straight up?
Rockets almost never go straight up. No orbital rocket has ever achieved orbit by doing so. The reason for this is Earths gravity. For a rocket to get into orbit, this means it must be moving horizontally very quickly, and for Earth orbits, very high. If a rocket is too low, the atmosphere becomes thicker, and it encounters drag. Rockets start out almost straight up, and gradually turn. Rockets are always falling, but once going fast enough, they overshoot the earths curve, and continue going around, that is why rockets don’t go straight
















To answer your question, the answer is the opposite, rockets do not go straight up.










https://www.quora.com/profile/Jimmy-Lam-124


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

If gravity pulls objects to each other, why are the planets orbiting the sun and not going directly to it?

Well, they are travelling directly to it…sort of. They just keep on missing !
Albert Einstein was first to postulate the concept of space-time, or the ‘fabric’ of space-time, and how objects in space behaved within it, depending on the amount of gravity each objects mass would exert.
The sun’s mass is 99.8% of the total mass of everything in our entire solar system, and exerts a proportional influence on the ‘space’ around it. The dimple in space the sun exerts is where the planets get stuck falling in towards it and never hit it. They just keep falling towards the sun and missing it !


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NASA vs CCCP


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The red spot on Jupiter is 3 times the diameter of earth.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Soon, 1 out of every 15 points of light in the sky will be a satellite*
Megaconstellations of satellites will visually clutter the night sky, disrupting astronomical research. And the environmental damage caused by these satellites is still unknown.

















Soon, 1 out of every 15 points of light in the sky will be a satellite


Megaconstellations of satellites will visually clutter the night sky, disrupting astronomical research. And the environmental damage caused by these satellites is still unknown.




www.vancouverisawesome.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Is it correct that even if we travelled at the speed of light that 94% of the universe's galaxies are still permanently out of our reach since many are 18 billion light years away?









No that is not correct.

While travelling at those speeds you may reside in dilated time.

So for a Galaxy 18 billion light years away, for every light year, you may age say 1 second in the space ship.

So to get to one of those Galaxies it would take about 570 years.

Now, we could devise some form of cryogenic suspension for that to extend life for the ship's occupants etc..

Tacky although doable.

Or,

intermodulate Space Time in the Ship, so that for every second that goes by in the ship, the crew and the insides of the ship only experience micro seconds.

It would be like travelling at Lightspeed, within travelling at light speed.

The process is achievable hypothetically.

Although you cannot stop 18 billion light years from going by, outside your field of influence.

And a lot can happen to your destination in 18 billion light years or more.

So you had better plan ahead.

Chances are that everything you leave behind will Also cease to exist unless they used the same technology to suspend themselves also.

It would be the wise thing to do.

Hypothetically however, if you travelled at the speed of light using the Brute method, you would implode into a Black Hole by achieving a breach of the Swartzchild radius.

So you may have to travel slower, although the inside of the ship and it's occupants would only experience minutes etc…

The Brute method is not the best way to go for Lightspeed travel as it causes you to implode into a Black Hole.

Travelling without moving could be a better option.

Especially as science keeps telling us that the Galaxies are travelling at the speed of light, so no matter how long we travelled for, we would never reach them.

That hypothesis however may be challenged.

Although the idea of reaching Galaxies that far may seem disillusioning, Hypothetically is not impossible.

My perspective into the Phenomenon of interstellar travel is that Galaxies more or less develop life the same way.

The variances are hardly worth the trip.

Although to escape a catastrophic Galactic Collision, it may shed a new light on the subject.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Planet J1407B and its abundant rings


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Day length on the planets


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Luna-15’s robotic lander


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

How far would you need to be from Earth to see the Milky Way in its entirety?
The Milky Way is 100,000 light year in diameter.
And Earth is located here








Meaning you would have to be far behind 100K light years, and try to see the Milky Way from above.
Now on the surface?








The Milky Way is right there. RIGHT THERE!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

How big is the largest black hole?
the largest known supermassive black hole with a diameter of 1582 astronomical units and our solar system.
It is inside the most powerful quasar. Quasar S5_0014 + 81 is removed from the solar system by 12 billion light years and is one of the brightest, its luminescence power is 1041 watts. The luminosity of a quasar is equivalent to about 300 trillion. Such stars as our Sun. A black hole located in the centre of a quasar recycles about 4000 suns a year.
The accretion disk of a quasar is ten light years in diameter, the brightness of the accretion disk is about 40% of the total brightness of the quasar.
The relativistic jets of such a quasar hit millions of light years and are capable of dissecting a galaxy that has fallen into their region. One of the largest lengths of such jets was 75 million light-years.
In 2009, a group of astronomers using the Swift satellite measured the luminosity S5 0014 + 81 in order to measure the mass of the central black hole. They found that BH S5 0014 + 81 is actually 10,000 times more massive than a black hole in the centre of our galaxy, or equivalent to 40 billion solar masses. These results make the S5 0014 + 8 one of the most massive of the currently known.
According to calculations, the diameter of the black hole is 237 billion kilometers. The light from the Sun to the Earth flies about 500 seconds, overcoming the distance from one boundary of this black hole to another light would take 9 days.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pluto is smaller than Russia..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What will the James Webb Telescope be able to see that existing telescopes can’t?

It will be able to take a peek at the “Dark Ages” of the universe, 200 million years after the Big Bang.
A comparison of the reach of the James Webb Telescope to Hubble:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What force could have caused the great explosion that resulted in a universe that did not exist before?









THE OVER SIMPLIFIED EXPLANATION

Space Time creates Gravity effects.

The Black Hole (Prime) that de-evolved the previous Quantum Universe, was ready to create this one.

The Prime converted everything into Pure Quantum Gravity that was the Black Hole before the Big Bang.

Quantum Gravity is just extremely long wavelength waves.

All that Quantum Gravity was “compressed" inside the Black Hole.

Like a Jack-in-the-box ready to expand.

The only thing keeping from expanding is Quantum Gravity itself, compressed beyond the SwartzChild radius.

When the Prime reached it's maximum density after de-evolving everything, it became so powerful that it stopped Space Time.

Since Space Time allows Quantum Gravity to function with Gravity effects, there was no more Gravity effects to keep the compressed waves inside the Prime.

It all expanded outwards like a Jack-in-the-box really really fast, as the waves unravelled and expanded/decompressed.

After a certain amount of decompression, there was sufficiently low Quantum Mass power in the Prime, to allow Space Time to continue again.

By then however, the Quantum Universe had expanded at Quadrillions of times the Speed of light, creating Quantum Space again from de-evolved Quantum Gravity.

There was just about every force you could think of at work creating the big Bang, no exceptions.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

THE LARGEST "OCEAN" IN THE UNIVERSE

If you thought the Pacific Ocean was huge let me tell you it's a drop of water compared to what's next.

The largest water concentration in the universe is located next to a black hole

El Quasar APM 08279+5255 is 12 billion light years from Earth. Its radiation is 65 thousand times more powerful than that of our entire galaxy.

But the funniest thing is that around this Quasar there is a huge water steam cloud, whose volume is 140 billion times higher than the volume of all the oceans on Earth.

#NASA


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

How do we know that our Galaxy or sun isn't orbiting, or part of an orbit, of something much bigger?
As far as we can tell, our galaxy isn’t orbiting anything. All galaxies simply appear to be moving away from each other. Our Sun, however, does move in orbit around the center of the Galaxy at a speed of 250 km/s, over 8 times faster than the Earth moves in its orbit around the Sun.








As our Sun orbits the Galaxy, it also oscillates up and down, since the gravitational mass of the Galaxy is shaped as a flat disc, rather than a single central point.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Sun revolves around the galactic center at 514,000 mph. The earth revolves around the Sun at 67,000 miles per hour, but these two orbits are not in the same plane. The earth’s equator rotates around the planet’s axis at about 1,000 miles per hour.
















Quora







www.quora.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The orbital speed of the Milky Way and its satellite galaxies ≈ 550 km/s (≈ 1 980 000 km/h (≈ 1 230 300 mph)).
Our solar system orbital speed ≈ 220 km/s (≈ 792 000 km/h (≈ 492 000 mph)).









“Facts” extracted from:

Wikipedia — Milky Way
Hubblesite — Super Spirals Spin Super Fast
Hypertextbook — Speed of the Sun


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Our sun is just a little dot compares to these giant stars.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A space colony of the future as imagined by NASA in the 1970s
Toroidal Colony. Cutaway view, exposing the interior. Art work: Rick Guidice.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What we see when we look at Jupiter is weather.

Now, there are some constants of Jupiter’s weather, the Great Red Spot being one of them… it’s a single storm that has been going for as long as people have had telescopes.

But the details are always changing.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

It said a year ago, many witnessed an extraordinary event that both Jupiter and Saturn were visible. The last time the same thing occurred was in 1623


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What do you think about time travel? Is it realistic or just a fictional concept from movies?
Forward time travel is real and has been observed. Backwards time travel is pure fiction, as far as our understanding of physics goes.
Forward time travel is just a consequence of relativity. Simply put, a person travelling very fast (near the speed of light) will “slow down” in time, so with respect to the person, they would have “travelled forward in time”. One example that is often used is the Twin Paradox (a little bit of math later).
Basically, if we send one person of an identical twin on a space journey to one of the nearby stars and back at a fraction of light speed, when they get back, they’ll be much younger than the twin who stayed back.








For the younger twin, they would have experienced only a few years. But for the older twin, they would have seen decades. Queen even has a song about it (probably courtesy of Brian May, who has PhD in astrophysics):


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

While this is all well and good, “real life” forward time travel are usually less dramatic. It’s usually measured in fractions of a second and is gained by astronauts who are travelling at very high speeds during missions.

Math

The equation for time dilation due to velocity is actually very simple (the derivation, not so much):

Δt′=Δt/((√1−(v2/c2)))Δt′=Δt/((1−(v2/c2)))

Δt′Δt′ is the time measured by the traveler and ΔtΔt is the time measured by the person who is staying put (say, at Earth). v is the velocity of the traveler with respect to the one staying and c is the speed of light, which is a constant. Note that below 0.1c, the difference between the two time measured is so small that it’s effectively negligible. This is why we don’t have such issues when travelling in airplanes.

Alternatively, someone sitting very close to a source of gravity, such as Earth or the Sun, will see their clock go much slower than those at higher altitudes. This is what is called gravitational time dilation. The movie Interstellar gives an extreme example:









In real life, this effect can be seen in GPS, where relativistic correction needs to be applied in order to get accurate position. Otherwise, they can be off by miles.









Backwards time travel, as far as our physics goes, is just fiction. Even at very, very high speeds, the best we could do is simply “crawling forward” ever so slowly until the universe ends while we’re still trapped inside our rocket.

There are several logical paradoxes with backwards time travel. One of the most famous example is the “Grandfather Paradox”—which, unlike the Twin Paradox, has no solution in physics.

What happens when you go back in time to kill your grandpa before he met your grandma? Obviously your parent, and therefore you, won’t be born. But if you weren’t born, then how come you can go back in time to kill your grandpa in the first place?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cory Poole Photography


Cory Poole Photography, Реддинг. Отметки "Нравится": 145 747 · Обсуждают: 5 947. 2023 Calendars https://www.createphotocalendars.com/Store/CoryPoolePhotography+2023-3246370648




www.facebook.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Are astronomers saying that a head-on collision of the Andromeda Galaxy with the Milky Way is coming? Will they collide in about four to five billion years?
If one looks up the Andromeda - Milky Way merger on YouTube, one is frightened by the sheer volume of videos which advertise the event as if some sort of catastrophe was on its way. In fact, the word “merger“ is seldom seen, and rather the term “collision“ is used. These videos are posted by people who are trying to be sensational and evoke fear so that people will watch their videos, so they will gain in the number of views, and then they make money. They are lining their pockets and riding to the bank on the coattails of your fear. It makes me sick to my stomach. Because here’s the actual truth: M 31, the great galaxy in the constellation Andromeda and our own home, the Milky Way, are indeed gravitationally bound to one another. The two galaxies will combine, and there is nothing that will stop it. Notice I use the word “combine“ rather than “collide“. Because the two will not actually collide in the sense that something physical is going to contact something else physical resulting in some sort of destruction event. How can the two galaxies merge together without some sort of destruction taking place? Well there is a kind of distraction, but I will get to that in a moment. There are enormous distances between the stars. Our solar system’s closest stellar neighbor is Alpha Centauri, which is 4.5 light years away. One light year is equal to 28 trillion miles. These vast distances alone nearly guarantee that a star in Andromeda will smash into a star in the Milky Way. There is a caveat to that comment however: stars that are already very close to one another, which we referred to as a binary star system, revolve around one another. They can and often do eventually merge together in a relatively catastrophic event. Depending upon the types of stars involved, the merger of the two can result in a supernova explosion. These things happen in every galaxy. When M 31 and the Milky Way emerge, these events will continue to happen, and perhaps even happen more often. But when it comes to thinking about our own solar system, the chances that our system will somehow be destroyed is ridiculous nonsense. In any event, life on Earth will have already been extinguished prior to this galaxy merger event. So we won’t be around to see it anyway. From an aesthetic point of view, there will be a kind of unfortunate destruction: the beautiful spiral structures of each galaxy will be no more. Here are some fairly accurate artists renditions of how our night sky will change as our sister galaxy M31 approaches: first a modern photo:
































Notice significant Shane’s to the structures by the ever increasing gravitational attraction.








Continuing the dance.








The two have merged into a giant eliptical galaxy.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What does it mean that 94% of the universe’s galaxies are permanently beyond our reach?
The first thing you have to understand is that the expansion of space isn’t limited to the speed of light, but everything else is.
In the early universe, there was a rapid expansion at faster than the speed of light which separated different parts of the universe from each other visually. At that point, it became impossible to see some parts of the universe from some other parts. This expansion of space continues today and although the speed of light is a constant throughout time, the expansion of space is actually getting faster as time goes on. Moreover, although the speed of light is a constant everywhere, the speed of expansion of space varies depending on what part of the universe you’re in.
As such, about 14 billion years ago, when the universe was very very young, it created what we now call a “Hubble Sphere”.








The edge of the Hubble Sphere defines the limit of our observational capacity because it’s literally as far as light could have travelled since the sudden expansion of the universe 14 billion years ago. Although the Hubble Sphere continues to grow at the speed of light, the rest of the universe is growing much faster than that and everything outside the Hubble Sphere is similarly moving further away from us.
Best estimates are that the universe is 93 billion years across now, and that’s iffy because unlike the Hubble Sphere, the universe probably isn’t sphere shaped.
That means only about 6% of the volume of the universe is contained within our Hubble Sphere. That’s all we will be ever able to see and, even then, as the Hubble Sphere gets bigger, it’s harder to see stuff at the edge. In another 14 billion years, for example, it’s likely that the majority of the galaxies in our now much larger Hubble Sphere will not be visible to us - they will just be too far away and faint.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Apollo 13 was in trouble in space in 1970 and had to return to earth just 5 hr after taking off, They could come back safely all because of this woman, Judith Love Cohen, an aerospace engineer. She created a guidance system that would be used in the event of an emergency. This woman is actor Jack Black's mom.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

How do telescopes capture one image over tens of hours? Doesn't the Earth spin and make the telescope stop pointing at whatever was being captured?

Yes the Earth does spin which is what causes the stars to move. So use a motor on a mount that turns the camera at the same rate but in the opposite direction. Effectively causing the sky to stand still from the camera’s perspective.
You can even do this by hand with a simple “barn door” mount for a camera (two pieces of wood, a hinge and a threaded screw. It’s all based on trigonometry.).
But for long images we use motorized systems. That and sophisticated guide systems to send corrections to mounts that are computer controlled to keep everything precisely centered. Essential for any form of long exposure astrophotography lasting more than about 30 seconds.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Could we be living in a universe inside a universe and on and on infinitely?
The birth of our universe may have come from a black hole. Most experts agree that the universe started as an infinitely hot and dense point called a singularity.
Theoretical physicist Nikodem Poplawski of Indiana University suggests that our universe could be located within the interior of a wormhole which itself is part of a black hole that lies within a much larger universe.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Why does space junk not fall to Earth?
For the same reason the moon doesn't fall to earth: It is fast enough to keep its orbit.








Well, almost. In near-earth orbits, there is still a bit of atmosphere that causes friction and slows down objects over time. This way, space junk will decelerate and sink deeper into the atmosphere which gets denser and denser until it's usually heated up and burnt by the friction.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the greatest canyon in the solar system?

The Valles Marineris also known as the Mariner Valley on Mars which is more than 4,000 km long, nearly two-thirds the diameter of Mars, up to 600 km wide and up to 8 km deep.









What is the greatest canyon in the solar system?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> If the universe is always expanding, what is it expanding into? What’s at the “edge” of the universe?





> A: It’s just expanding, not necessarily into something.


You can try to visualise it as the meter is getting shorter all the time, meaning that you constantly get more meters in between everything, but that may give you headache. Or you can try to visualise it as if there is always space inserted between space all the time, which may also give you a headache. I apologise if that happens.



> Q: What’s at the “edge” of the universe?


A: The Big Bang.

If you look at the observable universe – the bit of universe which there has been time for us to observe – the most distant bits are defined by the first moment in time, i.e. the Big Bang. We cannot see further away than that, ~46 billion light years, which because of the expansion of corresponds to 13.8 billion years of expansion of space.

And that means that the edge of the universe is actually not in space, but in time: 13.8 billion years ago.

As for the size of the universe, it seems to be either infinite, or so effin’ big that it looks infinite. We measure the universe either by means of looking how very big triangles are affected, or by estimating the amount of matter in the universe. In both cases, we come to a number called ΩΩ.

If ΩΩ is greater than 1, the universe is curved in on itself like the surface of a ball, but with an extra dimension. It is endless but with a finite volume. If you make a triangle in such a universe, the sum of the angles will be greater than 180°.

If ΩΩ is less than 1, the universe is curved the other way, kind of an eternal Pringle with an extra dimension. In that case, the universe is endless and infinite and seriously weird. In such a universe, the sum of the angles in a triangle will be less than 180°.

And if ΩΩ is 1, the universe is not curved at all. The sum of the angles of a triangle in such a universe is 180°, and the universe is endless and infinite.

The value of ΩΩ which we have measured is 1.02±0.02, which means that the universe is either infinite and non-curved, or so effin big that it looks non-curved, much like a tennis ball (and still endless).

To be precise, the current minimal diameter of the universe is 20 times the observable universe, or on the order of 2,000 billion light years. That means that if you go 2,000 billion light years that way, you will eventually return to where you started.

The maximum size is, well, infinite.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What is a star, and how is it formed?
Lovely and simple question, but a wonderful question! A star is basically a massive sphere of hydrogen gas which generates heat and light by the process of thermonuclear fusion. The hydrogen atoms in the interior core of the Star are fused to create helium, and part of the nuclear force in the hydrogen atoms is released in the form of electromagnetic radiation, most of which is in the visible part of the electromagnetic spectrum, in other words, light.
Stars form from large clouds of hydrogen gas and dust floating in space. Here is a photograph of one such cloud, called a nebula. This one is M42, the nebula in the constellation Orion.








As the above quote says, this giant cloud of gas is a place where stars are actively being created. These clouds can be absolutely enormous in size, trillions of miles across. The cloud is glowing red from the interaction with the starlight from the young stars that have been born in the vicinity.
Stars come in various sizes. Stars with low mass are small and give off mostly reddish colored light. They are the stars having the coolest temperatures. Such stars are smaller than our own Sun. The Sun is actually not a yellow star as it appears in our sky, but is in reality a white star. Here is how it looks in space:








The Sun is larger (it has more mass) than the smaller reddish stars. It is also much hotter than the smaller red stars, and so the light is white colored. How big a star is, or more precisely how much mass it has, has everything to do with how bright and hot the star is, and where in the spectrum it gives off most of its light. The Sun is a very average sized star. It’s a very common type of star.
But there are stars much larger than the Sun, and because of their greater mass, they are hotter and brighter and most of the light is in the blue part of the visible spectrum. A great example of one of these larger stars is Rigel, in the constellation Orion.








Notice the blue color. Stars that are burning through their hydrogen fuel are said to be in the “main sequence“. The Sun is a main sequence star. When stars begin to run out of hydrogen, then they are said to exit the main sequence. Stars off the main sequence are in the process of fusing helium into heavier elements. A star that is actively fusing helium and heavier elements in its core is nearing the end of its lifespan.
Depending upon the mass of the star, there are different fates which await the stars. A star that has the same mass as the Sun, will become unstable and eventually shed its material out into space creating a very beautiful “planetary nebula“. And what will be left behind is a very small white dwarf star, which will burn for many more billions of years.








these white dwarfs are small, roughly the same size as the Earth, and are not very hot. Stars that are eight times or more massive than the Sun will end their lives in a violent explosion called a Type II supernova. What causes this incredibly energetic explosion is this: The star begins to run out of hydrogen in its core, and begins to fuse helium into heavier elements, as described above, and the star is now said to be off the main sequence. When there is insufficient helium remaining in the core to keep the outward nuclear force in balance with the star’s own gravity, then the gravity will begin to overcome the weakening outward nuclear force. The star will shrink in size, but this then creates higher pressures and densities in the interior of the star, and so heavier elements can be fused to create energy. This process is called stellar nucleosynthesis, and the following diagram shows, sequentially, the heavier elements that are created in the core as time goes by.








Once the core of the star begins to create iron, the star is very near the end of its life. This is because iron atoms cannot be fused together to create energy. So when the core reaches a critical mass of iron, the star will suddenly become unstable and collapse. The collapse itself will happen in as little as a quarter of a second, and the speed of the collapse will approach 1/4 the speed of light. When the shockwave impacts on the iron core and reverberates back outward, this is a Type II “core-collapse” supernova explosion.








Stars up to about ten times the mass of the Sun Will leave behind a remnant called a neutron star. This is a very exotic object, and is composed of tightly packed neutrons. We refer to this material as neutron degenerate matter. It is so dense and heavy, that a single teaspoon full of neutron degenerate matter would weigh as much as Mount Everest.








Stars that are much larger, greater than 10 times the mass of our star, will likely form a black hole when the collapse occurs. Basically, the gravitational field is so strong that the star is unable to withstand that force and collapses completely in on itself into a tiny space called a singularity. We do not know the exact nature of the singularity, but what remains behind is the gravity of the former star. And because a black hole is smaller in diameter than the original star, the gravitational field is very intense. In fact, the gravity is so strong that nothing inside the black hole can escape, and that includes light itself. This is why the object is basically black, and cannot be directly observed.








This has been a brief and fairly simple answer to the original question, “what are stars?“, And in reality stars are highly complex objects. The processes which I have briefly described are much more complex in their nature than this answer has provided. But I hope it stimulates some interest and you will do some of your own research and learn more about these amazing denizens of the Cosmos.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What’s the difference between the speed of light and the speed the universe is expanding?
The difference is hard to understand and difficult to explain, so I’ll simplify it as much as i can.
The speed of light in a vacuum is 186,000 miles per second (299,792,458 meters per second) This is the fastest anything can go. At this speed, you could go around the equator of the earth seven times in one second, reach the moon in 1.5 seconds, reach the sun in roughly 8.33 minutes, and reach Pluto in 5 hours. Nothing with mass can reach this speed. General Relativity states that the faster you move, time slows down by a certain factor.
This happens like this:
If your speed is defined by distance divided by time, then anything with mass is represented as d / t < 186,000 miles per second. When d/t simplified becomes greater than 186,000 miles per second, Relativity brings it back down to less than 186,000 miles per second. How does it do this? By increasing the t factor, ergo increasing the time it takes to go a certain distance, ERGO making it less than 186,000 miles per second. Relativity slows down time.
The speed the universe is expanding is a lot faster. Just to clarify, the expanding universe states that everything is moving away from each other. The galaxies are not moving away from each other on their own. Space itself is expanding. A good way to explain this Is taking a partially inflated balloon, marking it with a bunch of symbols all over, and then blowing up the balloon.








See what happens? The objects themselves don’t move away from each other faster than light speed. Only the space between them increases. The fabric of space is stretching.
That’s not to say that the expansion rate isn’t fast. It expands much faster than light. At the point of the big bang, our young universe expanded, or inflated very fast. How fast do I mean? It went from smaller than an atom to the size of our solar system in less than a billionth of a second. Lemme just do the math here.
Holy crap! That simplifies down to 5,000,000,000,000,000,000 (5 quintillion) miles per second. That means that at the beginning of time, the universe was expanding at 26,881,720,430,107 times the speed of light.
As if that wasn’t expanding fast enough, the universe expansion rate is getting faster, driven by an invisible force scientists call dark energy. So yeah, huge difference, but they use different physics, as expanding universe does not use the same definition of speed as light does. Hope that answers your question. Lemme know if I got anything wrong!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Journey to Space*

The Butterfly Nebula, 4.000 Light-Years away from Earth.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Which means, 1300x1000=1300,000 Earths Could fin in the sun


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Why does our planet have gravity?
Everything that has mass also has gravity, even your body. The more mass an object has the more gravity it will have. When you jump up, you go up and then come down. Earth goes down a little, and then comes up to meet your feet.
The thing is, you have very little mass compared to the whole planet, so Earth’s movement can’t be detected, but everything that has mass has gravity.
Why? It’s the way the universe works. We call it physics.
Big planets, like Jupiter and Saturn, have a lot more gravity than here on Earth, but on our Moon and on Mars, gravity is less because both the Moon and Mars have less mass than the Earth.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Italy as seen from the International Space Station 😀 Photos were taken by Italian astronaut Samantha Cristoforetti.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Jupiter
@everythingaboutearth

Credits: NASA, Juno Spacecraft.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What's the closest Earth has ever been to another star (besides the Sun) and will Earth ever be closer to another star than we are to Proxima Centauri now?
The most famous stellar encounter is Scholz’s Star, a small binary star system that passed through the Oort Cloud about 70,000 years ago. In recent years, scientists have been finding that these kinds of encounters happen far more often than once expected. Scholz’s Star wasn’t the first flyby, and it won’t be the last. In fact, we’re on track for a much more dramatic close encounter in the not-too-distant future.
In less than 1.4 million years from now a massive star called Gliese 710 will pass within 10,000 astronomical units of the Sun, well within the outer edge of the Oort Cloud.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

